# Which Car Battery



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have looked online for Eveready car batteries and can't find which auto parts sells them. We wanted another Eveready because the last one lasted for almost 8 years. Does anyone have a suggestion for another battery which is a good one and doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Broughton (Aug 1, 2011)

I believe eveready turned into energizer car batteries as seen at Costco.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

You will get good service life out of any battery made by Johnson Controls. Interstate and Autozones batteries are made by JCI.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks a bunch fellows, I really do appreciate your help.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Rehabber said:


> You will get good service life out of any battery made by Johnson Controls. Interstate and Autozones batteries are made by JCI.


JCI also made the Evereadys


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

AutoZone or Walmart.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks fellows, I settled on a Bosch battery. The old days of $30 batteries are gone. I think Broughton is right, Energizer took Eveready's place. I really do appreciate all of your help.


----------

